# Canister filter overkill for a 5 gal?



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Sunsun 602/603 would be a great option. Flow rate is right in line for a planted 5 gallon. Cost is roughly equivalent to anything else you'll look at ($25-$30).


----------



## aubie98 (Apr 22, 2017)

about to start putting a 4 gallon tank together, and will most likely be getting an eheim 2211. I have a 2213 on my 10 gallon and it seems to be working just fine with the output throttled back a tad using the valve on the doubletap connector. The 2211 has the same connectors apparently so throttling its output is doable.


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm with @aubie98, the 2211 is my best recommendation. I have a 4.5 and a 6 each running a 2211 and couldn't be happier. You're going to pay a premium over the sunsun, but the quality is top-tier. My biggest gripe with the sunsun is the fact that it runs in the opposite direction of nearly all canisters I've owned (trapping air). If it's of any concern, I've run this 2211's throttled back (one heavily throttled) for years, and they still filter along in silence.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

There's also the TOM mini canisters which are probably your cheapest option. Can't say I know anything about them but I've always been curious. 
https://www.amazon.com/KollerCraft-...496625876&sr=8-1&keywords=tom+canister+filter

ZooMed and Odyssea also make nano canisters. 
https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-External-Canister-Gallons/dp/B005DGHRU2/ref=pd_sbs_199_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B005DGHRU2&pd_rd_r=3P0XN03SMZZ38FX576H5&pd_rd_w=uE79m&pd_rd_wg=2PPfJ&psc=1&refRID=3P0XN03SMZZ38FX576H5
https://www.amazon.com/Odyssea-Aquarium-Canister-Filter-External/dp/B00UZG8B2I/ref=pd_sbs_199_4?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00UZG8B2I&pd_rd_r=3P0XN03SMZZ38FX576H5&pd_rd_w=uE79m&pd_rd_wg=2PPfJ&psc=1&refRID=3P0XN03SMZZ38FX576H5


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Eheim 2211


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

A lot of complaints in Amazon reviews about the fragility of the lower connection that passes through the base in the Eheim 2211.


----------

